

SICP in Texinfo Format - Read It In Emacs - pchristensen
http://www.neilvandyke.org/sicp-texi/

======
michael_dorfman
This is simultaneously very cool, and very sick.

Oddly enough, that combination seems pretty common where Emacs is concerned.

~~~
raju
Agreed. Whoever did that was very patient. Though its great if you are working
the examples in Slime, just copy paste, and you are golden!

------
jrockway
Beautiful. SLIME works with Scheme, right?

~~~
apgwoz
There's a port of SLIME for Scheme48 v1.3. It's apparently usable, but
unfinished. I don't know of any other ports to other Schemes...

~~~
omouse
There's Edwin which is Emacs modified for MIT Scheme. It might be possible to
modify it to work with another Scheme, I haven't checked.

------
nuggien
That's just wrong...

